# Night lights, 240volt, photocell



## abuhannibal (Oct 18, 2008)

Folks,

I am looking for some decent 240 volt night lights with a photocell - to buy or build. Where I live I can find two products - cheap imports with incandescent 7w bulbs that burn out in a few weeks, and Osram Lunettas, which look good and seem to last just fine, but the amount of light they give off is pretty pitiful. Something like a higher-power, 240 volt Lunetta would be what I want. Or - a source for small 240 volt e14 bulbs that work with a photocell and last more than a few hundred hours. 

Any thoughts? I am also thinking of buying some photocells like these:

http://www.1000bulbs.com/search.php?search_data=photocell&cat=""&x=90&y=4

- but before I do that I wouldn't mind knowing if they'll work with led or at least cf bulbs.

Would love to hear your thoughts - remember, whatever I buy or make has to work at 240 volts. Thanks!

-- Bob


----------



## ken2400 (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Blue-Bawls-automatic-LED-light/
http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/nightlight

I have used both www.digikey.com and www.mouser.com

Good luck with your build and keep us posted.
Do note I find the photocells that I used respond better to incodencent light than CPF.


----------

